# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Tablas de Daimiel 18-III-2012

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Como os anuncié ayer, abro este hilo con las fotografías que tomé ayer por la mañana, la mayoría de fauna, en las Tablas de Daimiel. Creo que os van a gustar más que las de la fauna en el acuífero. Llegué a las 8 de la mañana al centro de visitantes, donde aún no había prácticamente nadie, y realicé una caminata que comprendió las 4 rutas completas que salen de allí (son los itinerarios rojo, azul, verde y amarillo), lo que me llevó, paradas incluídas, algo más de tres horas.

Lo primero, comentaros que me impresionó el color de la zona, ya que yo lo recordaba con una hierba muy alta y muy verde de mi anterior visita en junio de 2011. Me da la impresión de que la hierba que ví entonces es el pasto que vemos en el reportaje de hoy, ya que, desgraciadamente, no ha llovido mucho desde entonces.

En el reportaje que os voy a a subir, que va a ser muy amplio, os voy a ir poniendo en el orden en que las hice, las fotos que me parecen más interesantes, y, aunque la mayoría son de aves, otras nos muestran la cartelería y paisajes de la zona. No voy a poner los nombres de todas  las aves, porque muchos no los conozco, pero sería de agradecer que los expertos nos completaran la información.

Empiezo con las primeras fotos:







Este pájaro puede ser un estornino:









Aquí, una gaviota:





Continúo con más fotos en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Sigo con más instantáneas:





Ahora os voy a subir unas fotos de flamencos (inmaduros, ya que aún no tienen el precioso color rosado de los adultos):

















Más instantáneas a continuación.

----------


## Los terrines

Sigo con más fotografías:









Esta cigüeñuela me salió desde muy cerca, y tuve suerte de "cazarla":









En el siguiente os pongo más.

----------


## Los terrines

Continúo subiendo imágenes:



















Más en el siguiente.

----------


## Los terrines

Continúo con más:





















En seguida, más.

----------


## Los terrines

Aquí tenéis más imágenes:



















Espero terminar en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Sigo con  más fotos:

Algunas cigüeñuelas:

















Y con esto he terminado el reportaje; espero no haberme puesto un poco pesado. Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## jason

Impresionante reportaje, preciosas las fotos, la de la cigüeñuela increíble.

----------


## FEDE

Precioso y excelente reportaje Los Terrines, muchisimas gracias.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines me podría pasar hora viendo fotos como las tuyas.
Gracias, es todo un lujo tenerte en el foro.
Un abrazo amigo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os voy a subir unas fotos del paisaje de las Tablas en mi anterior visita el 13 de junio de 2011, para que os hagáis una mejor idea del color que tenía el campo entonces, muy cerca del verano, y comparéis con  el que tenía ayer, a punto de llegar a la primavera:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Como siempre, un reportaje espectacular Los terrines. A ver si te animas a montar una exposición, estoy seguro de que a más de alguno le mojarías bien la oreja  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un abrazo artista y sigue así  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

María y yo nos quedamos con muchas ganas de volver a ver las tablas... pero viendo tu reportaje, me parece que nos damos por satisfechos.
He identificado un mirlo, azulones, malvasía, cigüeñuelas, un aguilucho lagunero, un carricero común (creo), pato colorado, fochas, cercetas, ansases... Hay una foto en la que se perciben las gotas de agua que es la leche!!
Toda una auténtica gozada tu obra amigo mio.
Muchas gracias.

----------


## culipardo

Extraordinarias fotos como siempre las de Los Terrines, algunas de ellas con las aves en pleno vuelo realmente estupendas. Por cierto Reege que a mi el pájaro me parece más un colirrojo tizón que un carricerín aunque tampoco lo tengo claro.

----------


## ben-amar

Impresionantes fotos, no se cual la mejor.
Espero volver pronto por alli. Gracias, un abrazo.

----------


## sergi1907

Maravillosas imágenes Los Terrines.

Para los amantes de la fauna eres un auténtico lujo, es un placer ver todos tus reportajes.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

> Extraordinarias fotos como siempre las de Los Terrines, algunas de ellas con las aves en pleno vuelo realmente estupendas. Por cierto Reege que a mi el pájaro me parece más un colirrojo tizón que un carricerín aunque tampoco lo tengo claro.


Puede que tengas razón culipardo... ya que la guía de aves, no la tengo aquí éstos días y al igual que uno que puse que podía ser un triguero e igual no lo es, con éste me puede haber sucedido lo mismo...
De todas formas yo éste creo que es un carricerín... :Confused:

----------


## jason

Yo diría también colirrojo tizón hembra :Stick Out Tongue: 

De todads formas algunos pajarillos son bastante complicados si no los ves volando o en su ambiente...

----------


## perdiguera

> Extraordinarias fotos como siempre las de Los Terrines, algunas de ellas con las aves en pleno vuelo realmente estupendas. Por cierto Reege que a mi el pájaro me parece más un colirrojo tizón que un carricerín aunque tampoco lo tengo claro.





> Puede que tengas razón culipardo... ya que la guía de aves, no la tengo aquí éstos días y al igual que uno que puse que podía ser un triguero e igual no lo es, con éste me puede haber sucedido lo mismo...
> De todas formas yo éste creo que es un carricerín...


Pues yo creo que es un colirrojo ya que el carricero común no tiene el pico negro.

----------


## REEGE

Colirrojo... en la página de pajaricos y en imágenes de éste ave en google, he visto parecidos a él.
Como estoy hoy... A-2, Carricerín... voy a toa pastilla que me tengo que ir y no me da tiempo a nada!!!!

----------

